# Domesticated or Farm Animals



## vonnagy

ok, we got a pets theme, wild animals theme, reptile theme,  zoo theme, how bout one with domesticated animals.. guess it could be farm animals and the such. Horses, cattle, goats, pigs and err sheep (though they are quite rare in these parts )

Mt. Wellington Sunrise, Auckland






Wedding Carriage, Mission Bay, Auckland


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## ShavedMonkey

~Image deleted


----------



## Ripnowell45




----------



## ShavedMonkey

~Image deleted


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## sarallyn

from my school's vet science barn;


----------



## sandman0930

At a local market


----------



## icassell




----------



## LaFoto

Moooooooo!


----------



## LaFoto

Horse in Austria










Sheep in Sweden


----------



## LaFoto

And another sheep (a little one )






And with mummy






And a big one






End of photo session! Leave us alone now!


----------



## LaFoto

Yesterday evening:


----------



## stockdogtta

Gander...always giving me heck


----------



## Dallmeyer

They make great "guard dogs"/sentries!


----------



## stockdogtta

One of many, of this year's lambs


----------



## stockdogtta

Buff Orphington


----------



## Dallmeyer

Thats a beauty!


----------



## stockdogtta

Plymouth Rock


----------



## stockdogtta

Indian Runners & Khaki Campbell


----------



## stockdogtta

Katahdin Ram(hair sheep)


----------



## MAR

well, these guys were around the farm... haha

*Link gone *


----------



## stockdogtta

Baa Baa Black Sheep


----------



## stockdogtta

Old Stud.


----------



## stockdogtta

Stockdog


----------



## leftypony




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## LaFoto

For the tourists (Turkey, March 2010)






Are they supposed to be there? 
Cows in the streets of Özkonak, Turkey (March 2010)







Also from my Turkey series from March 2010






The Flickr-quality I'm left with is appalling... :shock: :cry:


----------



## kundalini

Turkey has turkies? That is rich. :lmao:


----------



## LaFoto

058_LevadaWalk_Boaventura von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## joylyn




----------



## RobN185




----------



## MonicaRuth




----------



## Nahin

It's mine, hows that?


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## bc_steve

Here's a couple of my chickens




Bantam Chicken by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Chickens (part Silkie) by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr

and here's a sheep at the livestock market in Kashgar, China




sheep loading by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## angelina

There's people too, but I really think the animals steal the show.


----------



## shyanni

Jessie and her Colt


----------



## Ron Evers




----------



## sjaycarter22




----------



## 480sparky




----------



## MysticPhotography

My horse


----------



## Hawley2009




----------



## bc_steve

Chicken by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

View attachment 62398love this thread..........wow some great animal photos here....


----------



## John_Olexa




----------



## snowbear

Film scan from a few years ago - local Amish market:


----------



## oldhippy

Happy goats do smile


----------



## Philmar

Camels awaiting tourists - Petra, jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

English Bulldog race at Balmy Beach Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cuter than bacon by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 127614


wow love this chicken photo.............


----------



## jcdeboever

Photo Lady said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 127614
> 
> 
> 
> wow love this chicken photo.............
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Photo Lady

your very welcome


----------



## Philmar

Proud cock showing wattles, earlobes and comb - Riverdale farm by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Gorgeous rooster,,,, wow great photo.............


----------



## Philmar

Photo Lady said:


> Gorgeous rooster,,,, wow great photo.............



He was a strikingly handsome fellow

Unlike this guy....




Vinales, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Looking for a buyer - Pushkar Camel Fair, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Good friends at Galtaji Monkey Temple - Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cuter than bacon: Sow pig and her children on the streets of Bundi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pushkar Camel Fair, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sea anemone in Ripley&#x27;s Aquarium, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Big Shaggy
I saw this guy yesterday while driving in the local country. He just would not cooperate and give me a good shot.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@Fred von den Berg Is that a cow statue or is it real?
@Photo Lady I like both those!


----------



## Fred von den Berg

@Dean_Gretsch : It's a statue. Why anyone would want one in their garden begs the question, but I couldn't walk past without snapping it!


----------



## Photo Lady

Dean_Gretsch said:


> @Fred von den Berg Is that a cow statue or is it real?
> @Photo Lady I like both those!


thank you..


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

Fred von den Berg said:


> View attachment 174534


I love this photo.....


----------



## Jeff15

Sika Deer


----------



## snowbear

Looking through the archives.




DSC_1576.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




DSC_1555.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




Al Paca by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

snowbear said:


> Looking through the archives. ALL So Sweet......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_1576.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_1555.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al Paca by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

some of my archives from my Nikon D7100


----------



## jcdeboever

Ass


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Vag7r1




----------

